
This Is How People Can Actually Afford to Live in Seattle - Abundnce10
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5373k/this-is-how-people-actually-afford-to-live-in-seattle
======
Alex63
I don't get this part:

"The worry is that this might not be the case for long. Though the housing
market has finally recently started to cool, experts tend to agree it’ll tick
back upward before long—especially given the reticence of the powers that be
to impose the slightest limit on the breakneck pace of growth."

Which are "the powers that be"? City/county/state government? Or large tech
employers? Local municipalities do seem to be limiting growth through zoning
(a contributor to the high cost of living). If this is to suggest that local
employers should somehow limit their own growth, I guess you could point to
Amazon choosing to open new headquarters in VA and NY.

I guess I just don't get this paragraph.

~~~
closetohome
I wouldn't say it's government or industry that's preventing growth - it's
just people. Every time the city tries to rezone something, a bunch of local
residents come out of the woodwork and scream bloody murder (or in one case,
threaten the families of city employees) about changes to their neighborhood.

